# How to Make Your Untitled Boat Set Up Legit



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I see lots of untitled boats for sale in the various classifieds and TPWD advises everyone:



> *Purchasing Used Vessels* â€" DO NOT purchase a used boat or outboard motor without receiving a title signed on the front and back along with a bill of sale from the person(s) listed on the title or from their legally documented representative. If a legal representative signs the title for the recorded owner(s), you must obtain a copy of the documentation authorizing them to act on behalf of the owner(s)


So many of these boats just rot in place. Sad really. All over some red tape. This is not instructions on transfer of ownership....that's a whole 'nother ball of wax. No. This is for folks interested in making the boat legit so it can be sold.

*Step 1. * Write down the TX# and the serial number found somewhere on the hull of the boat and/or motor.

*Step 2.* Go to the TPWD website and initiate a "Current Boat or Outboard Motor Ownership Inquiry" HERE This should produce the Ownership/Lien Holder Information Printout Report (PWD 763).

*NOTE:* Once you know who TPWD considers the owner of the boat/motor you can begin. This is important because if you only contact the person who brought you the boat he or she may not have ever filed to have the title and registration transferred. That means TPWD doesn't know about them. You should contact them as well because TPWD says you must contact all registered and non-registered owners. So you send 2 letters. No biggie. Always view this transaction from the TPWD viewpoint and cover your bases for a smoother transaction. If there is a lien on the boat...additional forms will be necessary that I do not discuss here.

*Step 3.* Write your cover letter that will go with the TPWD documents you are required to send to the listed owner(s) explaining what you are doing and what you need them to fill out. Who cares if they fill it out and send it back. If they do, you just greased the track to walk in to your local TPWD office and pick up your registration and title without a "Bonded Title Review." This is the quickest and easiest route. MAKE SURE YOU REFERENCE YOUR CERTIFIED MAIL # IN THE LETTER ITSELF AS WELL AS EVERY DOCUMENT YOU ARE SENDING.

*Step 4.* The TPWD documents THEY need to receive from YOU:

Request for Release of Ownership Interest (PWD 1347)

Limited Power of Attorney For Vessels and/or Outboard Motors (PWD 1055)

Self Addressed Stamped Envelope so they can respond to you

ALL BOAT FORMS HERE

*Step 5.* Make a copy of your Certified Mail package (including the SELF ADDRESSED STAMPED ENVELOPE) and then mail it. The 30 day clock officially starts once they sign for the letter and receive it.

*Step 6. * Forget about it for a month. What the heck. You're just doing what you've been doing for years. No sweat.

*Step 7.* 30 days are up. If you get lucky and they respond by sending you all of the documents completed, then you are almost done. SKIP TO STEP 8. More likely you will receive nothing in those 30 days. No problem. If the USPS sends you back the envelope unopened...DO NOT OPEN IT. Austin wants the unopened envelope as part of your back up that you made an attempt to contact their listed owner. You will mail that in a different package heading to Austin. Otherwise just collect your return receipt from when they signed for the letter and put it with the copy of everything you sent. That is the new package heading to Austin.

*Step 8.* You will add to that package a couple of other TPWD forms:

Affidavit of Fact (PWD 314)

Statement of Fact For Boat and/or Outboard Motor Bonded Title Review (PWD 388)

Vessel/Boat Application (PWD 143)

Outboard Motor Application (PWD 144) (if applicable)

*NOTE:* If the person sent you back the forms, just walk in to your local TPWD office with ALL of you paperwork and hand it over. They should be happy and tell you how much it costs. You walk out done.

If the person did not respond, then Austin has to get involved. This package will include the following:

Your correspondence to the registered owner
Statement of Fact for Boat and/or Outboard Motor Bonded Title Review (PWD 388)
Request for Release of Ownership Interest (PWD 1347)
Ownership/Lien Holder Information Printout or Ownership History Report (PWD 763)
Verification of Vessel or Outboard Motor Serial Number (PWD 504)
Release of Lien for Vessel/Outboard Motor (PWD 231) -ONLY IF LIEN EXISTS OR OUT OF STATE RECORD
Vessel/Boat Application (PWD 143) and/or Outboard Motor Application (PWD 144)

That's it. Austin will get back to you with the cost and you walk it into your local TPWD office and pay. Yeah it SEEMS like alot but it's really not. You do this in steps. Small bites. By the time you are ready to send this to Austin most of the package has already been produced. Patience. Just like fishin'. I hope this helps. Sure would be nice to see some old boats get a 2nd life. :cheers:


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

this should be a sticky. Heh.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Good info! Thanks

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Green for you sir.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Bankin' On It said:


> this should be a sticky. Heh.


X-2 on that it comes up so often


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... also throw it in the Boating Forum.


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Of all the TPWD people I talked to when trying to get a title for my Jon boat, this is the best explanation I have seen. Thanks for posting. Should help a lot of folks and grant a few boats a little more time on the water.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

thanks!



That Robbie Guy said:


> ... also throw it in the Boating Forum.


Yeah, you're right. Dang it. Mods? A lil' help?


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great info. Thanks.


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

I just got the tittle on my new to me boat by following the skip title transfer process. But in my case, the person on the title was still available for me to get a signature on a document I wrote up stating he had no financial obligation to the vessel. I had to instruct the person at TPWD that I didn't need the actual title if I had that and after she confirmed and I paid my money I got it transfered.


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

I guess some TPW dept employees are better than others San Antonio's office has walked me through about 4 title situations one being a no title available as described above it went through smoothly at the local office never having to do anything with Austin, another being deceased owner and no next of kin available. I guess I pick the good ones cause they are cheapest, thank goodness we have the BESTEST help at our local TPW ps. the wardens aren't to bad either.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Good info! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Beyoncebump


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

It would be doubly handy if people would not be lazy with boat paperwork/boat transactions. It irks me to no end when i sell a boat, fill out all paperwork, and then receive the renewal notice, still in my name, a year or so later because the person who bought it was to lazy/cheap to file the paper work. I've had to file several of the notices that i no longer own the vessel/trailer/motor. I like giving people the benefit of the doubt, but commonly they just don't bother to fill out paper work after buying a boat.


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

*jonboat with no title no TX numbers*

I was offered a nice 10ft jonboat with no TX numbers no title

for 100. cash

when I called the parks and wildlife and gave them the VIN#

they said it was never registered.

I did not think I could get a title for it so I said thanks but no thanks

someone else bought it for use on their private farm pond


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

fuzzbuzzeng said:


> I was offered a nice 10ft jonboat with no TX numbers no title
> 
> for 100. cash
> 
> ...


Aw man. You could have done it.


----------

